

Move over, small-time Bitcoin exchange startups–Wall Street has arrived - Symmetry
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/03/move-over-small-time-bitcoin-exchange-startups-wall-street-has-arrived/

======
final_approach
Don't know if it's good or bad. While certainly it's good news for Bitcoin and
its adoption, I wonder what's gonna happen to all those exchanges that are
currently working and serving customers honestly (not MtGox). Are they gonna
just die in an evolutionary process? Or would, for example, Bitstamp compete
successfully?

